# Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples (Update incl. Tech-Demo with LASS)



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I always hear great things about native reverbs and a lot about Valhalla DSP's Room and Vintage Verb, so I decided to give it a try and got both of them.

Now, I really need some tips and advice how to use it, because I've only used Convo Reverbs like Altiverb 7 and QL Spaces so far. I want to get a smooth and warm Reverb sound, a soundtrack sound. I'm working a lot with LASS and the TODD AO IR from Altiverb 7, but want to combine it with a native reverb like they do with real recordings.

So, my question is, what settings or presets etc... are you using, do you use Valhalla Verb and in which way?

Thank you a lot in advance for any kind of help! 

Best regards,
Tino


----------



## Cashbrook (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*

If it helps come up with some answers. I also have the same question! =]


----------



## mark812 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*

I use ValhallaVintageVerb in 99% of my work nowadays. It's a versatile, fantastic-sounding reverb. It can sound vintage and modern / very clean ("NOW" color). It's regularly updated with new reverb algorithms and enhancements, Sean Costello is one of the nicest developers I've dealed with. CPU is load is ridiculously low. ValhallaRoom is awesome as well (Alan Moulder used it on last Led Zeppelin recording >8o), but I prefer that Lexicon-ish sound. Since most of my libraries are already wet, I only use one instance as a send and then I send individual tracks to it. 

I use my custom presets, but you can fiddle around with Medium / Large R(andom)Hall if you're after that kind of sound.

For dry libraries I would use ERs only (or Virtual Sound Stage which takes care of ERs and positioning) and then send them to FX channel with reverb on it to get that nice tail.

Here's a review with some sound examples and comparison with Lexicon PCM native:

http://voxcaliber.com/review-valhalla-dsp-vintage-verb/

BTW, this test is pure awesomeness :mrgreen: :

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/voxcaliber/valhalla-vintage-verb[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/voxcaliber/valhalla-vintage-verb


----------



## synthetic (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, I use VH Room and VHVV all the time. They sound as good as Lexicon Native plug-ins, maybe better.


----------



## mark812 (Feb 20, 2013)

synthetic @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> Yes, I use VH Room and VHVV all the time. They sound as good as Lexicon Native plug-ins, maybe better.



Agreed, there's a comparison between the three in that review I posted earlier. Here are some additional Lexicon-ish presets (480 and PCM) for VVV.

https://www.box.com/s/gvubueyf63nwr1lqvi36


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!! I'm gonna try it out immediately.


----------



## mark812 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*

No problem.  Just a tip when working with algorithmic reverbs and orchestral music. While you can set decay time to taste, be sure to set BassMult (Bass Multiply) around 1.2 (which would be parameter value for an ideal concert hall) or even less (0.8 - 1.0 for a realistic natural sound). It depends which type of sound do you want.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you Mark!!! Did you program the 480 and PCM presets by yourself, they sound awesome, exactly the sound I'm looking for!


----------



## mark812 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*

I did (done by matching the preset parameters from those 2 reverbs and by ear), glad you like it! They are in NOW mode by default, you can change it as you like..that just the color I like best.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got another question:

How important are the Modulation Rate and Depth settings? The longer the tail the more disturbing the modulation effect becomes, you really hear this wahwahwah echo effect, it sounds very cheap.


----------



## mark812 (Feb 20, 2013)

Tino Danielzik @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> I've got another question:
> 
> How important are the Modulation Rate and Depth settings? The longer the tail the more disturbing the modulation effect becomes, you really hear this wahwahwah echo effect, it sounds very cheap.



In which presets do you hear that effect? Random Space mode?

Sean Costello wrote this on another forum:



> In general, orchestral stuff will sound good with a slow attack, a high modal density, and with as little ringing in the tail as possible. This translates to the following Vee3 settings:
> 
> - Higher settings of the Attack control
> - High Size setting (for increased modal density and slower inherent attack)
> ...


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 20, 2013)

Both in Random Space and Concert Hall. 

Thanks for this Quote from Sean, I guess I just have to experiment unil I get the right sound, but thanks a lot for the help, much appreciated!


----------



## mark812 (Feb 20, 2013)

Tino Danielzik @ Wed Feb 20 said:


> Both in Random Space and Concert Hall.
> 
> Thanks for this Quote from Sean, I guess I just have to experiment unil I get the right sound, but thanks a lot for the help, much appreciated!



No problem. :D You can also contact Sean directly regarding your concerns and questions via ValhallaDSP site, he's a very helpful guy and replies quickly.

Post your conclusions here, I'd be interested to hear your thoughts when you get the sound you're after.


----------



## mark812 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*



Valhalla verbs and various strings libs. :wink:


----------



## mark812 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*

<ValhallaVintageVerb pluginVersion="1.0.0" presetName="My Hall" Mix="1" PreDelay="0.186000004" Decay="0.349999994" Size="0.870000005" Attack="0.698000014" BassMult="0.44600001" BassXover="0.455000013" HighShelf="0" HighFreq="0.405000001" EarlyDiffusion="0.649999976" LateDiffusion="0.832000017" ModRate="0.0179999992" ModDepth="0.25999999" HighCut="0.324000001" LowCut="0.128000006" ColorMode="1" ReverbMode="0.0416666679"/>

You may find this preset useful for orchestral work, I'm using it on a project right now. Just paste it from clipboard.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!! I'm working on something myself, the result can be heard soon... 

But thanks again for all your help, I'm using your 480 presets, astonishing sound!

Best regards,
Tino


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's a preset to try out with orchestral samples. 

<ValhallaVintageVerb pluginVersion="1.0.1" presetName="Nice Sanctuary " Mix="1" PreDelay="0.185478449" Decay="0.366726577" Size="0.600000024" Attack="0.5" BassMult="0.5" BassXover="0.247999996" HighShelf="1" HighFreq="1" EarlyDiffusion="1" LateDiffusion="0" ModRate="0.275999993" ModDepth="0.263999999" HighCut="0.303000003" LowCut="0" ColorMode="1" ReverbMode="0.375"/>

@mark812

Is the preset above works well for orchestral works? Do chime in your input and perhaps tweak it to sound better. Still learning how to make nice reverb. 

Btw, thank you for your presets. They are really great. 

Cheers
David


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*



mark812 @ Sun Feb 24 said:


> Valhalla verbs and various strings libs. :wink:




Thanks a lot for the mention!


----------



## mwarsell (Feb 28, 2013)

@mark812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fne0oIEv-WI

1:26 -> 



I know it's a bit off-topic but cool


----------



## DaddyO (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Valhalla Verb + Orchestral Samples*

If you had to choose between Valhalla Verb and Valhalla Room for orchestral music, which would you choose?


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Mar 5, 2013)

Now, like I promised, here is a little tech-demo with Valhalla VV and LASS. I used my all time favourite movie theme "Terminator" by composer Brad Fiedel, this way it's easier to get an impression what it sounds like.  

What do you think? 
Link: http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Terminator%20Strings%20Tech%20Demo.mp3 (http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Terminator ... 20Demo.mp3)

Regards,
Tino


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is VVV on some brass (VSL):

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F75416319&secret_url=false[/flash]

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F78261268&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------

